# trichome cycle?



## purplekushman (Sep 25, 2006)

im wondering when trichomes are cloudy,how long approximately before they start to turn amber.. ive often wondered this but never asked


----------



## Hick (Sep 26, 2006)

Indicas "usually" have a 'window' of prime maturity of around 1 week, sativas can be a li'l longer, up to 2 weeks I believe.


----------



## purplekushman (Sep 26, 2006)

thats what i thought hick but ive got 1 outdoors thats had cloudy trichs. for about 3 1/2 weeks and im waiting for them to start to turn amber befor ei harvest her .by the way it is of pure sativa..been in the ground since may 15th..    by the way thanks for responding to my question.


----------

